# 69-GTO Tire/Rim Dilemma...



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey GTO guys! 

I’m new to this forum as I recently (last August) acquired a 1969-GTO from a tree line in Alabama and am attempting to restore from one end to the other. The process is going well, but I have come across the ultimate “tire/wheel” snag. As I got bits and pieces of the beast, I have determined from the only two factory wheels that came with it, they are Rally II-15 x 7” rims. 

Ok. Now, my dilemma. Either I restore the Rally II rims I have, and purchase two more, purchase four new rims, (so they’re all the same). Or… maybe even better yet… for the cost of new Rally II (painted) rims, the money might be better spent investing in a 4 rim set of nice chrome spoked wheels manufactured by Keystone, Crager, etc, or at least something on that order. 

After reading some posts in the forum, some recommend going with tire sizes of 235/60/15’s in front and all the way up to 275/60/15’s in the back. Their opinions are all over the place.

“235’s all the way around, but now the rear looks too tucked under?”

“245’s in the front… Barely touching the front fender in the turn”

I’m thinking 235/60/15’s in the front and 275/60/15’s in the rear might be a nice appearance with some nice wheels. 

OK, so now… what about rim width?

Am I thinking right? This is a big investment and I really want to do it correctly.

Your opinions, please…
:confused


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

8" width front and back with 5" backspace on the rims


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I run 225/70's on mine because I like the sidewall height and stock diameter. Plus, no clearance problems and a nice ride quality. With wider wheels/ tires, you need a lot of backspacing, as mentioned above. Do all the research you can before spending the $$$. And, get what you want--it's your car.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

In 69 the factory wheels would have been 14's, not 15's (just FYI). I too have a 69. I'm running 245/60-15's on the front and 275/60-15's (Nitto Drag Radials) on the rear. I bought repro Rallye II wheels from Vintage Wheel (not Wheel Vintiques) - 15x7 4.25" backspace on the front, 15X8 4.5" backspace on the rear.
Here's a couple photos of my old wreck... 


















Bear


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, boys. Very interesting opinions. And "BearGFR"..., your "Old Wreck" looks just fine to me. You should see mine. Soon I might offer some photos. Now, not so pretty...


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

Cragar 15x7- 235/60/15 Goodyear Eagle front, 15x8 275/60/15 Goodyear Eagle S/S Drag Radial rear. I've always liked the nostalgic look of the Cragars on these cars.


----------



## Curby (Feb 9, 2013)

*I love these wheels on my 68*

I have these 17 x 9 Rally II's on my 68 LeMans.

Firebird Parts | 1967-2002 | 17" X 9" CAST ALUMINUM RALLY II WHEELS 5" BACKSPACING | Classic Industries


The front tires are NITTO NT555 255/45/17 and the rears are 255/50/17. I noticed the front rubbed when I did a sharp turn-around in reverse, but they do not rub under normal driving conditions.

http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt153/Curby_73/68 GTO/FL0113-144849_4_zps6b473468.jpg


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful car there Curby :cheers.


----------



## rvp986 (Sep 19, 2012)

kilkm68 said:


> Cragar 15x7- 235/60/15 Goodyear Eagle front, 15x8 275/60/15 Goodyear Eagle S/S Drag Radial rear. I've always liked the nostalgic look of the Cragars on these cars.


I like the Crager S/S very much. I'm thinking these wheels are dated about the same as your 1968... give or take a few years one way or another. Just going from memory. I graduated high school in 1971 and seems they were my second love compared to my first (1969 GTO). Very tempted to put a set of these on the car. I am also looking at the "Keystone Series 32 Klassic". 

What do you think?

By the way. That's not Matador Red, is it. Seems to be a brighter red:confused


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

My car's color is called "candy brandywine" not a GM color. House of color, made this shade I believe. Nothing stock on my car, just a toy I modify the way I want! Purists nightmare. :lol:


----------

